# Can't type in all caps anymore ever?



## sushikitten

I know the forum software automatically used to put everything in lowercase when you typed in all uppercase, but you could get around it by editing the post (or going to Advanced) and retyping it in all caps. This doesn't appear to be the case anymore, as I just tried posting this in all caps (and after editing) and this is what I ended up with:



jenhudson said:


> *no Puppy Umf! No Puppy Umf!*


Did the software change again or am I missing something? If it did change, that's sad. Some posts call for all uppercase.


----------



## sushikitten

Test! Test! Test!

(Written in all caps, one post.)


----------



## sushikitten

TEST 2! TEST 2! TEST 2!

(Written in all caps. Will go back and edit.)


----------



## sushikitten

jenhudson said:


> TEST 2! TEST 2! TEST 2!
> 
> (Written in all caps. Will go back and edit.)


Okay, what gives? I didn't even have to go back in and edit that one - all the caps came through. Maybe when it deals with numbers it ignores it?


----------



## sushikitten

TEST THREE! TEST THREE!

(Written in all caps with no numbers. Will go back and edit.)

ETA: Didn't have to go back and edit the text, it came out all caps the first time.


----------



## sushikitten

Okay, I give up. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason that I can see.


----------



## waldingrl

Test! TEST!

EDIT: Didn't work for me. 

2nd edit: Edited second test to be all caps.


----------



## MikeMar

Something To Do With First Post?


----------



## MikeMar

This Is My Second Post

-EDIT - nope, not that


----------



## MikeMar

Test Three! Test Three!

-copied and pasted from above, so no clue!


----------



## waldingrl

Test Three!
Test Three!


----------



## rhuntington3

Hey, what's with all the shouting?


----------



## sushikitten

What shouting? We keep trying and can't!


----------



## waldingrl

&&#37;^@#!!

:d

Welcome Mason!!!


----------



## sushikitten

Woohoo!


----------



## sushikitten

WOOHOO! If I type with more words after the all-caps word it works.

This is frustrating!


----------



## Sherminator

CAN I SHOUT now?


----------



## Markman07

D A M N Y O U TO H E L L S K I T T L E S



crap wrong thread.....


----------



## Jonathan_S

WHAT IS THIS SHOUTING ALL ABOUT
WILL SOMEONE TEAR THESE TWO APART
THIS IS A FACTORY NOT A CIRCUS


----------



## Jonathan_S

Ok, my little Les Mis flashback is over. 

Looks like if you wrap the text in a {FONT="fontname"} {/FONT} tag it bypasses the all caps check.

(Obviously with square brackets and a real font name


----------



## Adam1115

you also can't have a post that is just a big grin anymore...


----------



## Adam1115

:d


----------



## dswallow




----------



## dswallow

WEENIE


----------



## sushikitten

I wonder if the powers that be are going to chime in on this?


----------



## Mike Lang

This isn't anything that was changed by us. It appears to be built into vB 3.6.8 with no "fix".


----------



## Adam1115

I think the 'single big grin problem' could be fixed by making it work with either a capital or lowercase D.


----------



## dswallow

Adam1115 said:


> I think the 'single big grin problem' could be fixed by making it work with either a capital or lowercase D.


It's really not a problem. Just wrap the  icon with the [font] tags.


----------



## sushikitten

Mike Lang said:


> This isn't anything that was changed by us. It appears to be built into vB 3.6.8 with no "fix".


Thanks for the info! At least I know it's not a gremlin!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Isn't the issue that there needs to be at least one lower-case letter in a post? That's how I understood it.


----------



## sushikitten

TESTING! TESTING! IN ALL CAPS! WITH ONE SMALL LETTER a TO TEST.


----------



## sushikitten

Well it appears that does work. If you want to put one lowercase letter in your ALL CAPS post. 

Or if you remember.


----------



## Adam1115

*I'M YELLING at YOU!*


----------



## Adam1115

Oh good.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Adam1115 said:


> *I'M YELLING at YOU!*


*I'M YELLING BACK AT YOU!*


----------



## Jonathan_S

Because you'd wraped the text in a [size] tag you didn't need any lowercase letters.


----------



## allan

We could always copy Apple and use a prefix for our iCAPITALIZED MESSAGES.


----------



## heyitscory

When you write a line in all caps, then follow it with a non cap line, it doesn't change the cap line to non caps.


----------



## scandia101

Jonathan_S said:


> Because you'd *wraped* the text in a [size] tag you didn't need any lowercase letters.


HE WRAPED THE TEXT? THAT'S JUST WRONG.


----------

